# Cases



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Haven't seen a thread for this yet so is everybody using cases? If so which one? I have a snap case by case mate. Hard plastic outside infused with soft gelitin type substance on the inside and side grips. I figured this would be a good topic cuz it took a long time to find a case I liked.


----------



## slimpirudude (Aug 7, 2011)

Good thread. 
I am using the body glove case for my tb. It's alright, would rather have a sillicone or jelly like full body one tho, couldn't find one anywhere. Btw, ny screen protector is anti glare, it has really wierd feel to it but I keep it due to fact it has no finger prints.


----------



## sk3litor (Oct 3, 2011)

Never liked screen protectors myself. Kinda like putting plastic cover on a nice couch


----------



## Veridor (Jun 10, 2011)

I had an Otterbox Defender and loved it. Did punch out the built in screen protector and apply a anti-glare one, though.

Had to give up the Otter when I got my extended battery. Now I use one of those smoky Amzer TPU cases after cutting out the back for the.battery hump. Not pretty, but it will work until I get my Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## Ibrick (Jun 30, 2011)

Had quite a few. My favorite light duty cover is the Ringke, and the CaseMate POP is my favorite heavy duty cover.

That being said, of the dozen or so different cases I have/had, I rock the phone naked.

Sent from my cellular telephone


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

My favorite case has been the s-line cases off of Ebay.


----------



## TiffG (Jun 22, 2011)

I, too, like the s-cases from eBay. I also over the touch cases...can't beat $3.25 for a case!! (EBay all the way!!)


----------

